# Invertirán S/.344 millones en diversas obras de infraestructura en la capital



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Invertirán S/.344 millones en diversas obras de infraestructura en la capital










La ciudad necesita 80 veces más ese monto para evitar su constante deterioro Más de la mitad del presupuesto se va en gastos de personal y servicios.


Margot vive a la altura del paradero 13 de la avenida Wiese y tiene un puesto de comida en el 18, justo allí donde el pavimento ha cedido al peso de los vehículos. Ella dice que desde que esta avenida fue construida, en San Juan de Lurigancho, a inicios de los años 90, esta no ha recibido ningún tipo de rehabilitación. No necesita decirlo, basta visitar las zonas de Canto Rey o José Carlos Mariátegui para darse cuenta de que esta arteria exhibe huecos tan grandes y profundos que revelan el esqueleto de su pobre asfaltado. Felizmente, este año la comuna metropolitana, ha previsto iniciar los trabajos de recuperación y ampliación de esa importante vía. Para Margot y sus vecinos, dicho anuncio ha sido la mejor noticia que han recibido este año. El presupuesto 2005 de la Municipalidad de Lima ha crecido en un 20% en comparación al año pasado, debido al incremento de las recaudaciones a través del Servicio de Administración Tributaria (SAT). Ello ha permitido, según los funcionarios municipales, agigantar los montos destinados a obras de infraestructura. Mientras el 2004, Lima contó con S/.528.257 y destinó la tercera parte a gastos de inversión, este año se estima invertir en obras públicas 344 millones de soles (incluido los montos recibidos como parte de los préstamos del Banco Mundial y el BID). Es decir, unos S/.43,00 anuales por limeño, trece soles más que el año pasado.










TRANSPORTE ES PRIORIDAD
Lima concentra el 60% del parque automotor nacional. Ello sumado a los años de postergación en los que se sumió este tema y la poca eficacia con la que ha sido encarado el problema del tránsito ha generado lo que el transporte público es hoy en la ciudad: un completo caos. Quizá por ello, y como parte del proyecto de corredores segregados, es que la Municipalidad de Lima ha decidido dar prioridad a la inversión en infraestructura vial. Además del mejoramiento de la avenida Wiese, se ha contemplado la construcción del intercambio vial norte en la avenida Eduardo de Habich (San Martín de Porres) y la edificación del albergue para niñas y adolescentes Virgen del Carmen. También se ha previsto rehabilitar las tantas veces postergadas avenidas Arequipa, Arenales y Petit Thouars. Sin embargo, las obras más importantes se concentran alrededor de la Estación Subterránea de la plaza Grau y la vía expresa del mismo nombre, que se espera estén listas el 2006. *Lino de la Barrera*, vicepresidente del Centro de Investigación y Asesoría del Transporte Terrestre (Cidatt), destaca el hecho de que la Municipalidad de Lima haya priorizado este año el gasto en infraestructura vial. No obstante, sostiene que estas inversiones no podrán tener asidero si no se acompañan por una adecuada racionalización del transporte.


GASTOS DE NO INVERSIÓN
Uno de los temas que más preocupa a los economistas dentro de todo el aparato estatal es la concentración del dinero en los gastos corrientes. La Municipalidad de Lima no es ajena a esta situación. Este año el 56% de su presupuesto está destinado a gastos corrientes, es decir a bienes, servicios y pago de personal. El año pasado estos gastos representaron 10% menos que el año en curso. La explicación: la planilla municipal es bastante abultada. Existen 1.335 trabajadores, de los cuales 578 son contratados, y hay otros 1.593 cesantes. Otro desembolso importante representa el pago de la deuda, estimada en un 10% del presupuesto: casi 60 millones de soles. Este monto no cuenta el endeudamiento con el Banco Mundial (BM) y el Banco Interamericano de Desarrollo (BID), puesto que estas deudas se empezarán a pagar recién el 25 de febrero del 2009 (1'125.000 dólares al BIF), y el 1 de mayo de ese año al BM (la primera cuota asciende a US$ 2'898.000). 


DESARROLLO URBANO
Los representantes del concejo metropolitano precisaron que en este presupuesto se sigue apostando por la construcción de escaleras en los cerros, las losas deportivas y la colocación de más puentes peatonales. Para el arquitecto Augusto Ortiz de Zevallos, estas obras carecen de un plan integral de concepción de la ciudad. "Son importantes las obras en infraestructura vial, pero se están dejando varios temas de lado, como la cultura y el rescate del Centro Histórico", comentó. La tarea no es fácil. Hay que agregar que un estudio de la propia comuna metropolitana señala que la ciudad necesita casi 28 mil millones de soles (8.500 millones de dólares) en obras de inversión para evitar su constante deterioro. Sin embargo, solo se dispone de 344 millones de soles. Necesitamos 80 veces más esta cantidad para rescatar del ahogo a la capital del país. 

Enfoque: Gestión con dos grandes retos   

La gestión del alcalde Luis Castañeda tiene dos grandes retos en el tiempo que le queda. El primero, ya lo han dicho los especialistas: reformar el aparato municipal para reducir los gastos corrientes y elevar aun más los gastos de inversión en obras de infraestructura. El segundo reto tiene que ver con la visión de ciudad.



¿Cómo queremos que sea Lima? Esta pregunta tiene que ver con las obras que se vienen ejecutando. ¿Existe un plan integral (más allá del proyecto de los corredores segregados) que articule las obras hechas con las que se piensan realizar? Algunos arquitectos creen que no. Es esta la tarea más difícil para la actual gestión edil, justo ahora que el crecimiento de Lima apunta hacia el sur. Otro tema importante tiene que ver con la transparencia. Si bien, la municipalidad ha colgado en su página web el presupuesto y los gastos para el 2005, cabe señalar que, a diferencia del 2004, ahora este no está detallado. Siendo este un año preelectoral, sería importante que todos los gastos se encuentren especificados. Es solo cuestión de mostrar más transparencia.

Nelly Luna Amancio
Periodista


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Por una parte, mi tio tiene razon, se necesita una racionalización del transporte publico para mejorar el trafico, no basta con vias expresas y corredores viales.

Por otro lado me da pena que se dejen los planes para el Centro Historico a lado, eso es lo que no me gusta, no hay un plan maestro para el centro, lo habia con Andrade pero no se usa.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow, eso es mucho billete !!!!!!!!!!! bueno contal que beneficie a la gente !!!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Eso esperamos...


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Por otro lado me da pena que se dejen los planes para el Centro Historico a lado, eso es lo que no me gusta, no hay un plan maestro para el centro, lo habia con Andrade pero no se usa.


Es verdad, ojalá que no quede en el olvido


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Pero el Centro de Lima sigue mejorando cada dia, El nuevo alcalde en sus dos años ha hecho tanto como andrade, el parque la muralla, refaccion de los puentes de piedra y balta, la primera cuadra del jr. Ancash, esta pintando fachadas, el otro dia pase por sta beatriz, y la verdad que esta muy bonito todos los jardines que han hecho.
Aunque en realidad se deberia invertir mas en el centro, podria ser una campaña como la que hacen en ciudad de mexico, "Mudate al centro", es decir que gente de clase media decida vivir alli, para asi recuperar algo el centro de Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

para mi este nuevo alcalde esta mucho mejor que Andrade, ya que ademas es el primero que se esta preocupando por los conos, ha hecho muchas escaleras en los cerros, pistas, hsta By Pass, poloclinicos moviles, es decir que se esta preocupando por toda Lima, aunque hay que reconocer que Andrade puso la primera piedra.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Espero que impulsen mas la campaña de recuperar el centro.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Si, porque le falta bastaaaaaante, Montserrat, Barrios Altos y el Rimac, tambien forman parte del centro historico reconocido por la Unesco.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Buena noticia! Me imagino como se sentiran los pobladores de los cerros a poder subir en escaleras y sin miedo a que toquen una piedra y se caigan. Muy bien Lima.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Mi amigo que trabaj en Emape, me dice que algunas personas prefieren seguir bajando por el cerro en vez de usar las escaleras, por que estan acostumbrados, y bajan mas rapido, como es la falta de educacion no?


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

si.....pero bueno ojala sean solo esas algunas personas. En general, creo que la mayoria de la poblacion prefiere las escaleras.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

El Bajopontino said:


> Mi amigo que trabaj en Emape, me dice que algunas personas prefieren seguir bajando por el cerro en vez de usar las escaleras, por que estan acostumbrados, y bajan mas rapido, como es la falta de educacion no?


Pucha si, que ignorancia. Lo mismo con la gente que no usa los puentes peatonales porque ya esta acostumbrada a arriesgar su vida cruzando por el medio de una autopista.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

_Precios de predios en el Centro de Lima se triplicarán en cinco años _ 

Más de sesenta edificaciones están totalmente desocupadas. Se ha detectado que más de 1.300 inmuebles tienen problemas de riesgo.

El estado del Centro de Lima es grave pero no terminal, todavía tiene esperanza de recuperarse y volver a lucir lozano en el futuro. Al menos esa parece ser la opinión de la Municipalidad Metropolitana que tiene esperanza de un cambio de panorama con las obras que se viene ejecutando. El alcalde Luis Castañeda sostuvo ayer que es una buena oportunidad para comprar inmuebles, pues se está revalorizando la zona, lo cual dará lugar a su resurgimiento. Por ahora la situación de la ciudad aún es preocupante. Se calcula que un millón y medio de metros cuadrados edificados están totalmente desocupados. Y la cantidad de metros cuadrados de edificaciones semiocupadas no se conoce con exactitud, pero se presume que es inmensa. "Hemos identificado 5.750 inmuebles en el Centro Histórico, de ellos cerca de 60 están totalmente desocupados, pero la aplastante mayoría está parcialmente ocupada", informa Flor de María Valladolid, directora ejecutiva del Programa Municipal del Centro Histórico de Lima. Según la funcionaria hay interés de los inversionistas inmobiliarios para adquirir esos predios. De hecho, dijo que un 20% ya fue adquirido para hacer edificios destinados a viviendas. También informó que se ha identificado 1.334 inmuebles que tienen algún problema de riesgo, algunos todavía rescatables, pero otros al borde del colapso. En muchos de ellos ya empezaron a hacerse trabajos de consolidación estructural para evitar que se desplomen. "Lo que se busca es recuperar la ciudad y concientizar a los propietarios para que mejoren sus inmuebles", dice Valladolid. También explicó que de 650 propiedades declaradas monumentos históricos, se ha determinado el área de intangibilidad en cien de ellas, lo cual permitirá a sus propietarios hacer las remodelaciones del caso. Antes no se podía hacer nada si no estaba determinada el área de intangibilidad. Aquí hubo un gran avance gracias a la agilización de los trámites de parte del INC. De 1972 hasta el 2003 solo se determinaron las áreas intangibles de 20 monumentos, pero en el 2004 se han delimitado cien. Y ese trámite no le cuesta ni tiempo ni dinero al propietario, corre por parte del concejo para propiciar las remodelaciones. Además se viene haciendo un proyecto municipal de renovación urbana que incluye no solo la recuperación de las casonas sino la construcción de 119 viviendas para los residentes de inmuebles inabitables. Todo ello, acompañado por las futuras obras de la comuna, ayudará a revalorar los predios. El valor que ahora está por debajo de su precio real se triplicará y hasta cuadriplicará en los próximos cinco años, asegura Valladolid. La empresa inmobiliaria Masterhouse reconoce que el mercado ha empezado a dinamizarse en el centro y que hay mucha expectativa, lo cual es un avance, pero todavía no hay compras significativas. Dice que existen zonas que hoy están en la marginalidad, pero que se reciclarán y podrán mejorar como la avenida Garcilaso de la Vega. En líneas generales, dice que la gente busca inmuebles para oficinas y negocios, pero muy poco para vivienda. Para él las zonas que más desarrollo tendrán son las del jirón de la Unión y la plaza San Martín, por la afluencia de gente que llegará por la futura estación central subterránea.

Mario Mejía H. 

Hoy los precios están bastante golpeados 
Responde Eric Rey de Castro, inmobiliaria Colliers.




¿Desde el punto de vista inmobiliario el Centro de Lima ha empezado a revalorarse?
Por ahora solo son expectativas, pero eso ya es positivo, pues antes la percepción del Centro de Lima era totalmente negativa.


¿Basta con las obras que la municipalidad está realizando para que los precios de los inmuebles mejoren?
No. Primero esas obras tienen que concretarse, pero sobre todo debe haber un plan maestro para el Centro de Lima que incluya los usos futuros de las propiedades, se tiene que asegurar que no vuelvan los ambulantes, formalizar los negocios clandestinos y apoyar la conversión de los edificios de oficinas en viviendas dando facilidades a los inversionistas.


¿Ahora cuáles son las mejores zonas del centro?
En general los precios del centro están bastante golpeados a excepción de los ejes comerciales, como el jirón de la Unión que tiene precios buenos, pero en otros sitios los precios son muy bajos.


¿Qué tan bajos son los precios hoy?
En general son precios muy golpeados. Las expectativas por ahora no se reflejan para nada en los valores del precio.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Ojala que la gente arregle sus casonas o casas que tienen en el centro. Con esta noticia espero que la gente reaccione y con expectativas de que su casa se valorice mas, la mejoren.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Subirá precio de propiedades en Lima

• Debido a obras viales que ejecuta municipio de Lima, señala alcalde Luis Castañeda Lossio.

El alcalde de Lima aseguró que la construcción de la futura Vía Expresa Grau y la Estación Subterránea del Paseo de los Héroes Navales hará que las propiedades en el Centro de Lima se revaloren y alcancen precios importantes.

Fue después de anunciar que pronto se iniciarán los trabajos para convertir en vía peatonal los jirones Ucayali e Ica, que enlazarán la avenida Abancay con la avenida Tacna, pasando por el Jirón de la Unión.

Interés de inversionistas

Castañeda señaló que los inmuebles del Centro experimentarán una notable revalorización gracias a obras, como la mencionada estación de ómnibus que se construirá bajo el área que actualmente ocupa el Paseo de los Héroes Navales la cual, aseguró, será la más moderna estación de Sudamérica. 

El alcalde realizó inspección en una serie de obras y explicó las características. Luego anotó que los trabajos de recuperación del Centro de Lima han concitado interés entre los inversionistas, quienes tienen el deseo de comprar inmuebles en vista de la revalorización de la zona. *También mencionó la próxima construcción de un malecón en la margen izquierda del río Rímac, que se unirá con el Parque de la Muralla, en el sector de Desamparados.*


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Que buena noticia, ojalá que si se de todo esto, y se empiezen a comprar las propiedades, eso del segundo malecón me gusta.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que chevere que la zona aleda~a al Rimac tambien se mejore. Cuando sera el dia que hablemos de un Rimac navegable como los chilenos hablan de un mapocho navegable?


----------

